# Teskeys??



## COWCHICK77

Funny we were talking about Teskey's saddles today.
We are thinking about buying an Association saddle for our little gray mare and were searching on the internet. We found a couple of used Teskey's(still about $1200) and looked at new Corrientes(less than $700 new). Called a saddle maker friend in San Angelo, he said that the Teskey trees are junk and they contract out who builds them. He said even though the Corrientes are made in Mexico they are better built and the tree in good.(plus half the price). I have always bragged on the Corrientes, but that pretty much confirmed it


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

I was gonna pm you about this cowchick, if you didn't see this. Thanks for the insight. Are the corrientes all day comfortable? 

Don't guess I need a teskeys if the have a cheep tree I break too many as it is. I wondered about those ranch cutters as a whole, being suitable for actual roping. Are they ( not necessarily Teskeys but your average maker ) ??


----------



## ropinbiker

I have two of the corriente associations and they are pretty comfortable..you can get them with a padded seat if you want as well(my wife's has that). I have roped a bit out of the association when doing some training, but I usually use my team roper I have from them.

Cowchick, which one of our saddle makers here is your friend? I know three of them pretty well, I rope with two of them.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Thanks ropinbiker. Looks like I need to try one of the corrientes. Unless a bargain comes up on something else first. Can't go wrong on the price, I figure if it doesn't work it should bring its money back


----------



## COWCHICK77

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I was gonna pm you about this cowchick, if you didn't see this. Thanks for the insight. Are the corrientes all day comfortable?
> 
> Don't guess I need a teskeys if the have a cheep tree I break too many as it is. I wondered about those ranch cutters as a whole, being suitable for actual roping. Are they ( not necessarily Teskeys but your average maker ) ??


Couldn't tell you to be honest if a ranch cutter could hold up. I never paid attention to how big the horn was. We were looking at the associations with a post horn for the little gray mare. Hubby took her for a couple of weeks to gather and ship in some tough country in CA and she started to sore. He laid her off and camped another horse so he didn't hurt her. The only saddle that I have ridden her in that fit decent was a barrel saddle and an association I borrowed from a friend. So we are figuring to try one or sell her. But neither one of us wants to get rid of her, she is super handy and loves to work.
So I think we are going to invest in a Corriente Association with a post horn. Smrobs has a Corriente Assoc. too and she loves it. She rides all day in it. I have known guys to buy them to use while they send their saddles off to get repaired or rebuilt and they like them. Ropinbiker likes his obviously.
I think they are worth the money. I seen a used one sitting in a tack store for almost the new price so they must re-sale good too.


----------



## ropinbiker

I agree with Cowchick on the resale, there was one here in a saddle shop back around 2005 that sold for $535...so, it sold for as much used than new(at that time). That is actually why I bought my first one(that and a friend of mine suggested I try one, since my Army salary wouldn't allow me to get a pricey saddle).


----------



## Saddlebag

What do you want the saddle for? Roping, dragging, general ranch work? If so then get a good reputable brand of saddle, a used one, the best you can afford. The tree needs to be rawhide wrapped. The saddle needs to be tough which usually makes it heavy. Look at brands like Simco, TexTan, Circle Y, Colorado Saddlery, (aahhhhh, my brain has shut down). There are others but Corriente isn't one of them. My Simco was made in the early 60's and it's built tought, short squat horn, thick leather, real sheepskin, rawhide covered tree. It'll be around long after I'm gone.


----------



## ropinbiker

Saddlebag, my corriente has been my heading saddle since 05, with no issues...it also weighs in at around 38 pounds(as heavy as most), and the tree is rawhide wrapped. Is it a custom saddle?? No. Is it a tough, heavy made, less expensive option for someone who can't pay more than $800 or so per saddle -- YES. 

The only thing you can tell about my corrientes and someone's custom made saddle is the quality of the leather(not quite as thick, and not quite as supple)...that being said - neither one of those help a saddles "toughness" or ability to do ranch/cow work.

The friend I mentioned earlier that told me about corrientes and their quality owns two Coats saddles -- probably the most preferred saddle used by today's team ropers....a grea saddle for sure, but I couldn't afford the $2000+ then($3500+ now) for one.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Well the idea was to get a ranch cutter so I'd have something with more free-swinging stirrups for training, yet stout enough to use. And I always liked the feel of a cutting saddle. These makers were advertising them as a roping saddle with more range of motion in the stirrup leathers. So I'm thinking it'd be a good all around rig. 

But a guy doesn't need to buy something & have to wonder, "can I rope this in this saddle"? 

I gotta say, those Teskey's are some sweet supple looking pieces of work 

Looked on Corriente's page and they do make a ranch cutter and it's actually a pretty dang quality looking ride and of course they have the options of rough out and all that


----------

